# Wanna smaller BC Plate on Makita BO6040? Then take a look!



## BMW318TI (Aug 4, 2009)

Well I read about people who complaining about the Makita BO6040 backing plates choices. With the BO6040 you have only the ability to use 150mm backing plate. This is not end of the world!:devil: So what to do?
Yessss:lol:with a simple mod, you can hook any DA 5/16 thread backing plate on your BO6040:argie: We need this mod, because all DA plates are using English/USA thread. While the Makita using metric thread, so it doesn't fit

Now back to the future:car:










The tools you need:

Thread toolkit.
Allen wrench.
And at least 2-10 ten fingers










Here we go!:driver:

-Open your thread toolkit and pick the right tools sizes (in this case 5/16).









Then start to mod the backing plate thread.









-Take a test 8mm bolt and test if the bolt moving easily on the new thread.

-Take some coffee.

-Clean all your stuff and and enjoy your new sexy machine:buffer:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

For anyone not having used a thread cutter before, it's worth pointing out that the best method of cutting a thread, or rethreading, is to turn it back every 1/2-3/4 turn - this helps release the swarf built up, as well as allowing the cutter to cut better.
Don't try and do it all in one go, without the 1/4 turn back.


----------

